# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Spuchnięty nos, pytanie

## jerry2

Mam taki problem. Jakiś czas temu w nosie zrobił mi się jakiś pryszcz, przez co bardzo bolał mnie nos tak, że nie mogłem już wytrzymać. Rozdrapałem go tak, że zrobiła mi się rana i nos bardzo mi "spuchł" na czubku. Nie wiem czemu ale nie schodzi mi to, a wręcz jak to ugniatam to zgrubienie rozchodzi się na boki, a później z powrotem wraca. Mój nos zrobił się przez to bardzo duży. Często też robią mi się wewnątrz małe bolące syfki. Już raz mi się coś takiego zrobiło ale po kilku dniach wchłonęło się, a teraz nic. Nos już mnie nie boli, ale dalej jest taki jakby napuchnięty. Prosiłbym o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odradzam takiego wyciskanie zwłaszcza jesli to są pryszcze w nosie. Ja jak miałam problem z trądzikiem, między innymi pojawiały sie takie w nosie, albo koło nosa, to stosowałam maść z antybiotykiem, po ktora musisz zgłosić sie do dermatologa. Z takich domowych sposobów to mozna robic okłady z rumianku.

----------

